# Never ice fished but....



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Iam thinking of trying some this winter but dont know anything about it Just thinking of what are the basic things i should consider getting like equipment,rods reels baits. How to be safe? What lakes are best to fish? What do i need to get started?

Any tips will be helpfull totally new to the ice.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Where you located Star?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Get ready to be taken!! If your anything like I was you'll love it. Welcome to the group.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

north east columbus, hi


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Run to local Army & Navy and get Mickey Mouse boots . If your feet are not warm your first trip will be your shortest. These boots cost the least and keep your tootsies warm just like the 300.00 dollar ones. Expect to pay about 39 -59 dollars for a pair of these.

read these boards real close and it will give you a feel for what you are going to need.

try to hook up with some ice fishing vets first couple times out until you gain some confidence.

also as fair warning " The surgeon general has determined that ice fishing is extemely addictive "Symptoms may or may not include :

1. Dancing in back yard for ice to come on local lake
2. Frenzied fever to buy something associatted with ice fishing as early as July
3. Looking forward to "Alberta Clippers "
4. Drooling over a Vexilar ad the way you used to drool over Playboys centerfold
5. Looking forward to below zero tempatures regardless of cost of natural gas or any other heating fuel
Regulars in this particular forum, you will notice, are half a bubble off level. Of course that would include yours trully. That being said welcome to the fraternity if you decide to take the plunge. If not congradulations on remaining sane


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

papaperch said:


> Run to local Army & Navy and get Mickey Mouse boots . If your feet are not warm your first trip will be your shortest. These boots cost the least and keep your tootsies warm just like the 300.00 dollar ones. Expect to pay about 39 -59 dollars for a pair of these.
> 
> read these boards real close and it will give you a feel for what you are going to need.
> 
> ...


Just wait until he sees an Aqua View!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol papaperch, classic!  

1. safety
2. comfort
3. making a hole in the ice 
4. fishing

thats the basics, the details are enough to keep someone occupied forever.

sometimes step 2 gets neglected but like papaperch said the more comfy you are the longer you will fish. catching seems to warm you up though!  

be a follower in your first season or two. only walk where you see others walking. dont wander off on your own. dont take shortcuts across the ice unless you see someone else walk there.

you need 3"-4" of good, solid, clear ice to fish. white ice is bad, black/clear ice is good.

ice can change from day to day. one day its fine, the next day its bad.

be careful of shoreline areas, they are the most unpredictable.

dont go alone at first. tell someone where youll be. stick with the pack if theres one out there.

if no one is on the ice or there is but you cant figure out how they got there, dont go out. wait and follow the next guy.

you dont need to buy any special fishing gear. at first when i was young i used my ultra light rods. 

you just need some way of making a hole in the ice such as an axe to open up old holes or an auger.

well thats all i can come up with for now. just be a "follower" at first.

good ice fishing baits are small jigs tipped with minnow or waxworms or maggots. you can catch just about anything on jigs. it depends on what youre targeting.

good luck, i hope the ice bug bites ya.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

1. check the ice it takes a while for it to form safe Ice. 
2. keep warm. you can never be to warm while ice fishing. Look for stuff that is good to at least 10 below your not movin to much and the wind will get to you. 
3. get the basic stuff. a light rod and a few tip ups to start. if ya can get a flasher they are great and I whould never ice fish with out one again.
4 have fun 
good luck


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

when i started ice'n i took the top half of a two piece rod and taped the reel to it with electrical tape real good.. worked fine!!! go buy spring bobbers.. they attach or tape on the very end of your rod and work the best i think... they are very sensitive for very lite bites.... come on down to mcarthur i live about 2 hours for the bottom of columbus .. id be glad to take ya out some time...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

man threads like this really get me going.  flashers, spring bobbers, cameras....ahhh the toys of winter!

i bet if you gave a newbie a vex to try his first time out hed be hooked for life.

speaking of which now there is a Pro-Pack I and a Pro Pack II. the original propack one is marked down to make way for the second one.

anyone see any ice anywhere??????????????????????????  

a good location for a first timer is a somewhat shallow, clear weedy bay to chase gills. bites a plenty on a lot of days and youll really get a feel for whether ice fishing appeals to you or not.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hummmm??? somewhere like Presque Isle maybe


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Ice fishing can be a blast and everyone gave great advice.

Especially safety tips of being cautious. Be extra cautious. Go with people learn from others. Most are very friendly and willing to help. Start simple ice rod 10-20 bucks a few small(tiny) jigs. A tip up or two is a fun diversion 5-15 bucks.

Maybe organize a trip to meet up with some local ice fishermen for the first trip through the site.

I know I am hooked for life due too the help of some great anglers from ctfishermen.com a website for fishing in CT. Check it from time to time in the winter to see some great fish caught by a bunch of great guys.

Also Mickey Mouse boots are a good buy. I have not gotten any yet, but this thread reminded me. Best cheapest boot for ice fishing ever and keeping your feet warm is key. 

Enjoy the insanity


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

wow sounds like i have lots to learn lol


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Starcraft I started ice fishing 3 years ago when i was 58 years old. I have been fishing all my life and thats the truth. I have never been turned on to anything so fast as i was Ice fishing. I went a couple times but never with anyone who was experienced so i didn!t like it. Then i met some guys who were willing to teach me and thats all it took. Tag along with the guys who will take you and i guarantee you they will have the right equipment and will steer you in the right direction. Sometimes i think i like ice fishing better than warm weather fishing. I would rather fish with my vexilar than my boat


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Starcraft RUN!!! Don't look into the light. This is cult behavior.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

whats a tip up?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it sits over an hole and when a bite happens it sends and orange colored flag in the air you run over and stop the line from free spooling and wammm set the hook and reel in a fish.. you can have 6 tip ups and 2 poles in ohio at once.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

wow those look really cool. Where u get them how much? Also where is a good army store at in central ohio?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

you can get tipups at alot of fishing stores,,, and online.. mine are home made.. probally at a gandermountin for about 15-30 bucks each... actualy might get a cheap one for 8 bucks or so....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rule #1 buy a vexlar #2 get a erie hard water charter-70 bucks/day#3see rule1&2


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i hold off on a vex... they might be nice to use but not ness. id just buy some cheap stuff to start with and if your like all of us you will have it all soon.. i dont have a vex and probally wont ever .. i just dont get enough ice down here to spend that kind of $$ and dont go north to fish so i just go without... might get one for xmas some year  hell come on down and fish with me sometime this winter and i got everything you will need !!!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

i know i prob sound dumb but...... A vexlar is a flasher right? I got some boots from army store my feets should be warm so at least its a start hehehe


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

a vexlar is THE flasher! I fished 2 winters without one with poor results. Once you see the fish chace your jig and acually catch it...well need i say more?like the guys are saying start out with the basics and in a couple seasons youll have more sh#$ than youll ever need LOL!! AND ONCE AGAIN THIS IS NOT CULT BEHAVIOR!!! FISH HARD(water that is)!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

if a vex helps that much more to catch fish.. geezzz id never be able to set my tip ups out.. i have a hard time setting out 3 or 4 tip ups and two poles!! lol ..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i like to think of the vex as a "sixth sense" on the ice. they will help you catch fish, and they are a great learning tool because they are better than having underwater eyes. they show where crappie are moving through, they reveal underwater structure, breaks, weeds, etc. they provide tons of information (some subtle, some obvious) once you figure out what the thing is showing you. they show you what the fish DONT want. if you are jigging and a fish approaches and then turns away, because you jigged too much or the color is wrong, etc. it shows you that. you would never know that happened without it. sometimes it gets frustrating seeing fish come and go without getting bit.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Can u use agua veiw? When does ice season start ? Anyone in central ohio ice fish? Like my first few trips to be with someone with some know how to help me get going. Do u need short poles like i see on tv?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

starcraft said:


> Can u use agua veiw? When does ice season start ? Anyone in central ohio ice fish? Like my first few trips to be with someone with some know how to help me get going. Do u need short poles like i see on tv?



Yes to all your questions  You can use aqua view. They are a blast to use, as you actually see the fish before he bites. They are very addictive though I'll tell you that! Yes I did get one as well as a vexlar and way to much other ice stuff!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

aqua view's arnt good for lakes around where i am .. im told at least... id probally goto the vex... id say lake erie is good with an aqua view though...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very true, most inland lake the Aqua view doesn't do any good. I think Alum may be OK as well as a few others. Erie, Presque is a great area for the aqua view. I can't wait to take it to Canada with me next spring. That should be a total blast.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

starcraft, there is no set "ice season" in the regs. or anything like that. as long as there is "safe" ice you can ice fish.

what is "safe" ice? well as you can tell by now there is no easy answer to that, and its best to say that there really is no ice that is ever 100% safe.

with that said, once we get about 4" of good, solid, clear (black) ice, its generally ice time. i dont feel totally comfortable until we get about 6". But last year the most inland ice i personally saw was 9". in the marinas on lake erie it was more than that but theres other factors at work there.

youll know it when its time, people will post ice reports here, but you have to make sure its lakes in your region, we get more ice here in northern ohio.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

iv been on 2 inches but i start at 3 .. 3 is safe if you watch your self!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i shudder to think what ive been standing on accidently. my auger measurer doesnt lie.  i think "that cant be right" then i scoot out of there! another thing that gives me the heebie jeebies is being able to see right through the ice like glass. fresh ice is an amazing thing.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Peon:Wow, those are something else! Did you know that someone just came out with an electric tip-up? I believe it's the same people who make the buzz stik, of which I have one. I contacted them because they didn't list the price.They tell me it'll be about $20.00. I'll probably end up with one or two.
Starcraft: I, like Dock Dabber, got into it late. I'm 47 now and have been ice'ing for I think 4 yrs now. I probably own 6 to 8 ice poles, an aqua vu, an ice shack that comfortably seats 3 adults, a flasher and for Xmas last year, got a Mr heater-the big one:I should be able to ice fish in my boxers if I so desire. Along with that new tip-up, someone..?..Frabill or Clam, has an ice shack that is large enough to fit a cot, a small tv tray/table and 2 chairs. Hmm..if I get one of those, put my heater in it, I could disappear for days at a time!!  
Anywho, we don't get near enough ice in Ohio. Last year, I think it lasted about 3 & 1/2 weeks or so, and it was right after I had my back surgery. 2 or 3 years ago, we had ice for like 7 weeks . Like the others told you, go with someone who has some experience and I personally would be willing to bet 100 to 1 that you'll look forward to the cold weather every year for that one purpose!! 
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a site that has a little of everything
Wont be long now last year my first trip was 12-29

http://www.hickorytech.net/~jbusby/equipment.html

geowol


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

looking for someone to take me out with them. I live in central ohio but would be willing to travel. This week i think i try to make some shorter rods out of some i dont use. I got boots need to start looking at some jigs. So live bait no good this time of year? I always thought since iam still land lock till next year that maybe i could get some perch or eyes out of erie??

The only lake i hear anything about would be buckeye ocean but.....with the merc there i have not been out there since  So prob to get some really good fishing in travel would be a must i think??


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im sure everyone is like me.. who ever fishes with me i got everything they need to use.. i make my own jigs and have penty of poles.. you or anyone else on here is more then welcome to go ice'n with me this winter!! i enjoy company!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Starcraft,
There are alot of decent ice fishing manufacturers. I was at one today, it may be a good place to start:www.jamminjigs.com You can get a sample 3 jigs for $1.00 You can also get 40 assorted jigs for $12.00, that's a decent deal mainly for you because of the assortment. I own alot of stuff from a place called:www.customjigsandspins.com. Of course, there are another 5000 sites I could mention, but you'll see alot of them yourself as your interest peaks!!
"Fish Control My Brain"   Snake


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Just picked up my first shanty ever this week.

DANCE BIG DADDY DANCE


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Starcraft- I tried to take my nephews last year @ Alum, but the ice was unsafe the ranger said. We ended up fishing below Alum spillway and the guy standing next to me caught a musky. They asked already if we are going to try again this year and i said yes. You welcome to come with us if we get safe ice this year. 

What species are you trying to get? I fish eyes very different than panfish. I've had my best luck at Erie, but also do well at Indian Lake. 

For BIG adventure hire a guide @ Erie and we can talk about having to put your shanty over a 3 foot wide pressure crack that is blocking your path back to the mainland. True story


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

I be very glad to go with u ice fishing. I never been as said so going with someone who knows what there doing is a must. I live about 30 mins from alum. I been getting a few things together like rods and a few jigs etc. 

But i saw something on the bill dance show it was some kind of heated suit he was wearing says it keeps u nice and toasty while ice fishing anyone heard of it, or have one?? Please pm me with a phone# and we can talk about going. Cant wait for spring this year iam getting out this winter


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe the ice suit that runs on DC current can be plugged into your cigarette/aux hookup on your boat. I suppose that you could carry a nice size battery on your sled too. If I'm not mistaken, they are new for this year, so I'm not real familiar with them. They might be quite cumbersome too? I know I bought a set of electric socks and gloves when I started ice fishing, and I'll be honest, I haven't used them since. They work well if the temp stays at 35-36. But if it's in the mid 20's,they don't work well at all. I take that back, they work for say an hour or two. My guess, that's just the cold setting in.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Starcraft, heated suits  your killing me!!! Those fishing Johnies on TV are just trying to SELL stuff. I guess i should give you more info. The coldest i ever got was a windy 5.7 mile trip out and back on Lake Erie. If you have a decent winter coat, WATERPROOF boots, hat and gloves-your fine how i fish. As a matter of fact i usually end up fishing holes OUTSIDE my shanty cause it gets to HOT in my opinion. At Alum we will fish right by the side of the road so time outside will be a minimum. Did i mention the shanty even has carpet, the people at work thought that was funny. I once had my exgirlfriend take a nap in it during a slow bite. The point is it's not nearly as cold as i think your picturing it to be. The other thing you'll need is some Vib-E's. The are an AWESOME bait for eyes. Other than that, i've got everything we'll need. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Who said something about CULT behavior!!! 

Starcraft-I just dug out my ice fishing bucket and thought i'd mention buying these things called "stabilicers". They attach over your boots and have cleats on the bottom. While not essential they are a huge plus in my book.

Peon-I assume your giving an open invite? What are the largest fish you target. I've heard stories of hog bass from private ponds down south :B 
Not to be off subject but we could also meet below the spillway @ Paint Creek another cold weather spot i like to visit...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

yea .. anyone who wants to go out with me ice fishing id love some company.... paint creek sounds fun never iced it.... well i catch 3 lb catfish.. and iv seen some 5-9 lb largemouth from my area on the ice.... plenty of panfish aroud here too.... id like to get more people ice fishing... the guys who do in my area are aholes and eat every thing they can get ahold of.... they cut up and 9# bass on lake alma last year... they goto lake rupert and cut every slot limit fish they catch so they can take em home and eat...


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

well i was thinking the heated suit thing was a little bit to good to be true.  I was just trying to keep warm i know thats the key to stay out longer. Got a couple of tip ups from gander the other day so iam getting stuff together. 

Thanks for all the info. Been a huge help getting me started.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Peon-my response on the spillway @ Paint Creek is it's NOT ice fishing. Even in the coldest winters i believe it remains ice free. However as i saw you get upset over the meat hunters keeping the legal slot bass, keep in mind there is ZERO minimum size limit on saugeye and i'm not kidding when i tell you i've seen 6 inchers on guys stringers. Once when i was younger and more cocky i asked a meat guy WHY he would keep fish that small and he said he'd keep perch (from Erie) that size so what's the difference? I just don't get some people, but it is his LEGAL rite so i won't go there.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the lakes these guys keep bass on have size limits and that dont stop them....


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Do tip ups work on panfish? I have seen people setting them up but never seen a fish caught on one. I fish inland lakes and with the vex I don't spend to much time waiting on the bite. If I don't see fish I am on the move.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tip ups will catch anything, as long as the right bait is on and there are fish in the neighborhood. Pike, cat, walleye, crappie, bass, bluegill,...you name it, tip ups should work!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i cant wait to try my tip ups this year!  never used them before....watch out fish! i imagine theyd be good for catching crappies, im gonna try to set some out along certain depths if i find them cruising. i figure its the same presentation as dead sticking anyhow. i need 2 more, then ill have 4. i think that will be plenty for me. 2 up high, 2 down low, then my two rods....the fish dont stand a chance.  lucky for them my wife doesnt like it when i bring fish home.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

most people i know use them for bass .. but im gonna try cats this year... iv got 4 and thats more then plenty with 2 rods but your allowed 6


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

u can use 6 tips plus ur poles wow!!! Which one is better?? Darn i only have 2.  Funny if the fish are biting fast how could u keep up lol.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

id buy two poles if i were new before i ever bought tip ups lol... poles are a blast.. tip ups are slow fishing at times... when me and buckeye tom goes we both have two poles and set out 8 tipups and its hard to keep up on the tip ups when the panfish are keeping the rods goin.... if i were you id buy at least one pole or make some out of two peice rods!!... rods are a must have for ice fishing... at least thats how i feel


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you go to www.jamminjigs.com you can get 4 ice rods for $20. That should help ya. You can either use small reels you already own, or check around, and you can usually get them pretty cheap. I use 2 that in the summer are on my ultralights...they work perfectly! I've since accumalated 5 different reels for icing.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

hmm sounds like fun. I tried it yrs ago me my brother and a buddy not sure where the ice auger ended up but im 1/3 owner in it. time and weather permitting i might be in contact with one of the ice cult to see if maybe i could possible try it again with someone that knows something about it.
________
Big Tits Silicone


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Why do some guys call it cult behavoir?? Hope its a joke right.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

It's worse than being a junkie. At least it's legal but the wife thinks it is still a crime.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I was out in the boat this morning marking waypoints on the GPS of hot looking spots i can't wait to return to and icefish. We also talked about all the new ice gear we want. Kinda CULT like considering ice is still pretty far off. It gets much worse the closer we get to single digit nights...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Once Again...this Is Not Cult Behavior!!!!!!!!!!!lol!! This Is A Way Of Life In Ne Ohio!!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

I know this prob sounds dumb  what do i need to cut a nice hole in the ice? I have no clue seen it done but dont know what the thing was called lol .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ice auger...50 to 70 bucs...buy one now as alot of places run out


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go there and get one for about 40 bucks. Bought mine there 4 or 5 yrs ago, still got the same blades on it, cuts great. I keep the plastic cover on the blades to and from water and keeps it in good shape and doesn't cut something you don't want cut!! For the most part, here in NE Ohio, you don't need a power auger.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Taking A Hand Auger To Erie


----------

